# symptoms in early pregnancy



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi 
i was wondering could you help me i am 5 weeks today this is my first natural pregnancy after 15 years of marriage im so excited but i have no symptoms the first few weeks before i found out i was so teird then when i found out i was pregnant my breasts hurt now they dont ..sorry maybe im being stupid but just need some reasurance thank you so much for taking the time to read this 
love maria xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, congratulatios!!!

It is difficult when you don't have any symptoms of pregnancy as you are desperate for a sign. Sometimes I think we should have a little window into our babies to help us feel better.

Some people don't experience any pregnancy symptoms whereas others are very unwell almost immediately after conception.

From personal experience, I was 8 wks before I felt unwell, 11 wks before I knew I was pregnany and 16 wks before I started to feel better!! So as you can see everyone is different

Take care x


----------

